# sohc '90 hb engine noise



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey, okay...i have a '90 240sx hb auto with 125,500 miles. 

I am the second owner and this car was completely babied by an older couple. It HASN"T be abused. It is my daily driver, I don't race it, but sometimes i do drive hard. 

Two weeks ago i gave it a complete tune up. (fuel filter, NGK wires, plugs, cap, rotor, oil change, lucas additive, injector cleaner). Ever since i bought it (1.5 months ago), i hear the timing chain slap against the tensioners when i first start it. This lasts only 1, not even 2 seconds. Then disappears. 

After i completed the tune up, (at idle!) if i listened intently with no traffic noise or anything else i could hear a very, very, slight pinging come from the valve cover. Please believe me it was a very slight noise. This pinging/tapping noise would increase in volume for a few seconds then completely stop. Stop for a few seconds then do it again - increasing then stop. 

This bothers me. Then this morning when i started my car, i heard the normal timing chain noise. Then when that quit, i heard a definite valve tapping...like my valves where going to fly off! I then slightly applied the gas pedal to increase the oil pressure and it quit. 

What do you guys think is going on? This is scaring me! What is it? If i have to have valve work done...should have any anything else fixed while it is torn apart? Performance as well as maintainance. Its the KA24E engine. Please Help. Can i still safely drive it? Thanks.

Guarneriman


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

thanks for all your help guys!!!!! :wtf:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

It is probably not a problem with the timing chain but search there have been threads on this might even be in the info section for s13 or u can get it changed. what oil did you use? my car use to have a slight valve tap in winter or after a long time sitting but went away. If u dont like it you can sell the car to me.


----------



## Z_Hunter (Sep 23, 2004)

guarneriman said:


> Hey, okay...i have a '90 240sx hb auto with 125,500 miles.
> 
> I am the second owner and this car was completely babied by an older couple. It HASN"T be abused. It is my daily driver, I don't race it, but sometimes i do drive hard.
> 
> ...


Know what? I've got the same problem too on my 1990 240SX Fastback(AT). There's that same sound coming fromt the valve cover, but I still haven't figured out what it is yet. I've already had it diagnosed by 2 different mechanics and a Nissan dealership(but, it still didn't help any.) One of the mechanics said that I should just have the whole engine replaced or rebuilt, but I don't got the money for that. The other guy replaced the timing chain and gears,but the sound was still there. Nissan suggested that the best thing i could do was to have the whole motor rebuilt/replaced, but like I said, I don't have the cash for that. I know that there's gotta be a way to get rid of that pingging sound without having to overhaul the engine(I just haven't figured it out yet....) Keep me updated on what ur doing with your car. Maybe we can help each other out. (Plus, this is my first time here too)


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

if you really want to take care of it you could buy a whole head i am guessing the sound is valve tap or somethin of that nature.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you could do an extreme overhaul for under a grand(no labor costs). i would suggest changing your timing chain since its probably never been done before anyways right? and replace the chain tensioners too and the chain guide. it seems like youve got some definite valve tap but i dont know much about that so go with one of the other suggestions about that


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

either your oil is too light, or you got some issues with your that thas "been babied"..these people obviously liked to drive hard..is your igmition up to par? fuel SYSTEM?


----------

